
Two guys walk into a bar to talk about debugging - edward
https://blog.liw.fi/posts/2019/06/23/two_guys_walk_into_a_bar_to_talk_about_debugging/
======
ohiovr
The answer is usually in the error. Many languages (compilers whatever) are
really good at telling you exactly what is wrong. When things go wrong without
an error is where the detective work really gets going.

I was surprised to learn that some beginning devs don't know how to interpret
an error message or use it for finding a solution. Errors are your best friend
when it comes to the unforgiving nature of software development.

